# Comeback - Michael Schumacher



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Servus,

unfassbar was ich gestern Abend lesen musste... Michael Schumacher steigt tatsächlich nochmal in ein Formel-1-Auto.

Grund ist der tragische Unfall von Felipe Massa der leider auf unbestimmte Zeit ausfällt. Schumi sieht sich wohl in der Pflicht bzw. wurde gedrängt als Ersatzmann einzuspringen.

Ergo wird er in Valencia wieder am Steuer sitzen und wahrscheinlich wieder Millionen Zuschauer an den Fernseher locken.

Ich persönlich freue mich riesig drauf, auch in dem Bewusstsein das Schumi wohl keinen Stich sehen wird mit dem nicht konkurrenzfähigem Ferrari. Einfach die Tatsache das er wieder fahren wird reicht mir um die Formel 1 wieder interessanter zu finden... endlich mal eine positive Nachricht, wenn auch mit tragischem Hintergrund, in einer von Krisen geschüttelten Sportart.

Was denkt ihr darüber? War es die richtige Entscheidung oder ein Riesenfehler?

Ich denke er kann nicht an seinem "Denkmal" rütteln, niemand wird Siege oder ähnliches erwarten mit diesem Auto... für die Formel 1 ist es sicherlich das Beste um die Medien mal wieder auf den sportlichen Teil zu lenken. Selbst der Ausstieg BMWs rückt so in den Hintergrund finde ich.


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wann im Kreis fahren zum letzten mal spannend war.
Ich glaube da war ich 2 und hab' mein erstes Bobby-Car bekommen.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wann im Kreis fahren zum letzten mal spannend war.
> Ich glaube da war ich 2 und hab' mein erstes Bobby-Car bekommen.



Tja Geschmäcker sind verschieden! Einige mögen es einen Ball über Rasen zu schießen, andere mögen es ins Wasser zu springen und möglichst schnell ans andere Ende des Beckens zu schwimmen... 

Ich freu mich auch, dass Schumi wieder fährt! so werd ich wohl mal wieder rein schauen!


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Tja Geschmäcker sind verschieden! Einige mögen es einen Ball über Rasen zu schießen, andere mögen es ins Wasser zu springen und möglichst schnell ans andere Ende des Beckens zu schwimmen...



Und Sinn macht nichts davon.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juli 2009)

hab früher viel F1 geguckt. aber es wurde immer langweiliger. als ich zuletzt geschaut habe (um 2000) rum haben doch nur noch startposition und richtige tankstrategie über sieg und niederlage entschieden. und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat sich bis heute nichts daran geändert. ob er nun wieder fährt oder nicht, macht die F1 auch nicht wieder spannend.


----------



## ShaPhan (30. Juli 2009)

Tja, muß ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.
Es soll die Leute unterhalten, mehr nicht.

Und das macht es ganz bestimmt - siehe Zuschauerzahlen.

@BT

Das beste was dieser zur Farce werdenden Formel 1 passieren konnte.
Endlich wieder der größte Liebling und der meistgehaßte Fahrer der Vergangenheit hinterm Steuer.
So einer hat gefehlt, der bringt Pfeffer in die Bude.


----------



## Naarg (30. Juli 2009)

Ich denke persöhnlich, es ist ein riesen Fehler. Er hat alles erreicht, mehr geht nicht. 
Entsprechend groß werden die Erwartungen bei einem Comeback sein. Die kann er nur enttäuschen. Wenn er nicht Aufpasst wird er so enden wie Axel Schulz oder Boris Becker.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wann im Kreis fahren zum letzten mal spannend war.
> Ich glaube da war ich 2 und hab' mein erstes Bobby-Car bekommen.


So etwas kann man wohl auf jede Sportart dieser Erde ummünzen... es interessiert dich nicht, offensichtlich sieht das aber nicht jeder so.



Buffed schrieb:


> Und Sinn macht nichts davon.


ähnlich wie deine Beiträge hier?



ShaPhan schrieb:


> Das beste was dieser zur Farce werdenden Formel 1 passieren konnte.
> Endlich wieder der größte Liebling und der meistgehaßte Fahrer der Vergangenheit hinterm Steuer.
> So einer hat gefehlt, der bringt Pfeffer in die Bude.


Absolut... sehe ich auch so.



Naarg schrieb:


> Ich denke persöhnlich, es ist ein riesen Fehler. Er hat alles erreicht, mehr geht nicht.
> Entsprechend groß werden die Erwartungen bei einem Comeback sein. Die kann er nur enttäuschen. Wenn er nicht Aufpasst wird er so enden wie Axel Schulz oder Boris Becker.


Das dachte ich auch im ersten Moment, aber beim zweiten nachschauen kam mir der Gedanke, dass doch jeder der diesem Sport nahe steht wissen sollte, dass er mit diesem Auto nicht gewinnen kann. Er könnte an Ansehen verlieren wenn er sich in jedem Rennen rausdreht oder den Karren in den Sand setzt... aber das wird wohl hoffentlich nicht passieren.

Sein Ansehen könnte eher steigen, wenn er zeigt das man als Sportsmann zu den jungen Wilden steht... oder aber er mit dem Auto tatsächlich etwas reisst.

Axel Schulz - naja, der war vor seinem Rücktritt schon eine Flasche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Und Sinn macht nichts davon.


Leute unterhalten macht kein Sinn?
Unterhaltung ist ja nur etwes vom wichtigsten in der heutigen Welt.

Aber das Japaner die nur für ihre Arbeit leben (bzw. Leute die Japanischer Name als Namen haben) davon nichts verstehen ist mir auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Ich tippe ehrlich gesagt eher auf finanzielles Interesse, als auf einen F1-Ehrenkodex, den Schumi zurückbringt. Aber wenn er will soll ers tun, wünsche ihm viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Vllt Bringt Schumacher Wieder etwas Schwung in die F1 Den so wie es momentan ist Ist es ja sehr sehr .... naja ihr wisst wie ich das meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juli 2009)

wünsche ich ihm nicht. halte ihn als menschen für nen arsch.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Naja, sein Vermögen wird auf 900 Millionen geschätzt... ich denke das finanzielle Interesse ist da eher im Hintergrund anzusiedeln. Auch wenn er sich natürlich fürstlich entlohnen lassen wird.

Ferrari deutete ja auch an das sie seinen Vertrag als "Berater" nicht verlângern würden wenn er hier nicht einspringt - das sein Herz für Ferrari schlägt ist ja klar, da wollte er sicher nicht die Tür vor der Nase zugeschlagen bekommen. 

Sein Statement dazu ist, er könne Ferrari in der schwierigen Situation nicht hängen lassen - natürlich schön Pressetauglich abgestimmt und nicht unbedingt sein wahrer Beweggrund. Denke eher es juckt in seinen Fingern und er will es nochmal wissen.

Jeder der schonmal einen Sport mehr oder weniger professionell betrieben hat kennt das Gefühl, man fragt sich immer ob man noch mithalten könnte und es juckt ununterbrochen in den Fingern. Er hat nun die Möglichkeit bekommen es noch einmal zu versuchen... ich hätte auch angenommen.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Und Sinn macht nichts davon.


Hast du vollkommen recht. Denn außer Fortpflanzung und Nahrungsaufnahme macht nichts im Leben so wirklich Sinn. Arbeit wirst du sagen macht Sinn?! Dient auch nur indirekt der Nahrungsaufnahme. Also auf auf, Knüppel raus und eine schicke Höhle gesucht und willkommen zurück in der Steinzeit! *DA* hatte wenigstens alles Sinn...


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, sein Vermögen wird auf 900 Millionen geschätzt... ich denke das finanzielle Interesse ist da eher im Hintergrund anzusiedeln. Auch wenn er sich natürlich fürstlich entlohnen lassen wird.


Naja, seine Villa wollte er auch schon teilweise weitervermieten, weil er sie nicht verkaufen konnte. Daran, dass mittlerweile sogar schon Britney Spears Sommerschlussverkauf-Preise nutzt sieht man, dass eben auch die Leute, die das Geld haben momentan ein Bisschen mehr drauf achten als sonst.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja, seine Villa wollte er auch schon teilweise weitervermieten, weil er sie nicht verkaufen konnte. Daran, dass mittlerweile sogar schon Britney Spears Sommerschlussverkauf-Preise nutzt sieht man, dass eben auch die Leute, die das Geld haben momentan ein Bisschen mehr drauf achten als sonst.


Im Gegensatz zu Frau Spears darf man Michael Schuhmacher schon eine gewisse Grundintelligenz zuschreiben. Auch gibt er sein Geld nicht für wilde Party, Sorgerechtsstreits, Alkohol oder bei Scheidungen an den Partner ab. Ich finde die Quote der Stars, welche in sehr jungen Jahren berühmt wurden und dann abstürzten sehr beängstigend. Von Michael Jackson über Britney Spears bis hin zu Macaulay Culkin; es gibt hunderte Beispiele. Menschen die erst berühmt wurden als sie schon älter waren, haben wesentlich seltener einen solchen starken Absturz. _Das ist eine subjektive Beobachtung kein Resultat einer Recherche._

Wobei dieses Thema an dem eigentlichen vorbei geht...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Und Sinn macht nichts davon.


Und alles muss natürlich Sinn machen - klar. Es soll die Leute unterhalten, wie Filme oder Spiele mehr nicht. Und ich denke die Wirkung verfehlt nicht. Nur weil dir der Sport nicht gefällt ist es nicht gleich sinnlos.



Naarg schrieb:


> Ich denke persöhnlich, es ist ein riesen Fehler. Er hat alles erreicht, mehr geht nicht.
> Entsprechend groß werden die Erwartungen bei einem Comeback sein. Die kann er nur enttäuschen. Wenn er nicht Aufpasst wird er so enden wie Axel Schulz oder Boris Becker.


Welche Erwartungen? Ich meine, jeder Fan sollte wissen das er mit den Auto nichts holen kann. Zudem ist er nur wenig in Übung mit einen Formel 1 Wagen. Klar er wird Punkte holen, da bin ich mir recht sicher, aber einen Sieg? Eher weniger und wenn doch würde er nur nochmal zeigen warum er der beste war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2009)

Finde es gut dass Schumi wieder mitfährt, wenn auch nur kurzfristig bringt er sicherlich ein wenig Abwechslung in den F1 Zirkus.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und alles muss natürlich Sinn machen - klar. Es soll die Leute unterhalten, wie Filme oder Spiele mehr nicht. Und ich denke die Wirkung verfehlt nicht. Nur weil dir der Sport nicht gefällt ist es nicht gleich sinnlos.


Warum antwortest du eig. noch auf Soldat_Snakedoc... Oder irgendein anderer Gebannter. Musst ja nur seine Signatur lesen...^^
btt: Ich interessiere mich nicht mehr für Formel 1 seitdem Schumi weg war. Aber das Rennen werde ich mir vielleicht mal wieder anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh echt nicht, was an Formel 1 so spannend sein soll. o.O
Das die die ganze Zeit "wruuuum, wruuuum, wruuuum" machen kanns doch nicht sein.

Erzählt mal. Was ist so spannend an Autos, die im Kreis fahren?

PS: Für mich persönlich ist nur der Start "spannend" - weils da am öftesten Knallt. :X


----------



## dalai (30. Juli 2009)

Einen Rang in den Top 10 ist durchaus möglich, Schumacher hat sich ja nie wirklich zurückgezogen aus dem Rennsport, war als Berater und manchmal auch als testfahrer bei Ferrari tätig. 
Und warum haben sie ihn gewählt? Er ist immer noch fähig ein Formel-1 Auto zu fahren, hat enorme Erfahrung usw., ausserdem ist es wahrscheinlich schon lange so geplant, dass Schumi, falls einer der beiden Fahrer ausfällt, übernimmt.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Erzählt mal. Was ist so spannend an Autos, die im Kreis fahren?


Motorsport - alle fahren im Kreis
Fussball - alle rennen einem Ball hinterher
Boxen - alle hauen sich doof
Bowling - alle kullern nen Ball rum
Tennis - alle hauen auf einen Ball
Handball - alle werfen mit Bällen
Volleyball - alle hauen auf einen Ball
Eiskunstlauf - alle schlittern im Kreis
Laufsport - alle rennen im Kreis
Reitsport - alle reiten im Kreis oder hopsen blöd rum
Basketball - alle werfen den Ball hoch
etc. pp.

Kurz gesagt... jeder sieht nur das was er sehen will.


----------



## Naarg (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar er wird Punkte holen, da bin ich mir recht sicher, aber einen Sieg? Eher weniger und wenn doch würde er nur nochmal zeigen warum er der beste war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Da hast du deine Erwartung, Punkte holen. Wenn er das nicht schafft bist du bestimmt auch enttäuscht


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Erzählt mal. Was ist so spannend an Autos, die im Kreis fahren?


Überholmanöver, Tankstrategien, und wer 1. wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zudem: Es ist kein Kreis, das ist vllt. in Amerika bei der NASCAR Rennserie so, in der Formel 1 nicht.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Da hast du deine Erwartung, Punkte holen. Wenn er das nicht schafft bist du bestimmt auch enttäuscht


Nope, warum sollte ich? Das Ferrari Auto ist dieses Jahr nicht konkurrenzfähig genug. Trotzdem kann er Punkte holen, wenn nicht ist es auch ok. Stört ja keinen, ihn bringt es nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist kein Kreis, das ist vllt. in Amerika bei der NASCAR Rennserie so, in der Formel 1 nicht.


Jopp, und selbst ein Oval ist faszinierend... sofern man sich dafür interessiert.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Jopp, und selbst ein Oval ist faszinierend... sofern man sich dafür interessiert.


Zum Glück ist der Geschmack unterschiedlich.... wenn es euch nicht interessiert, warum tut ihr dann diesen Thread auch ansehen und schreibt auch noch was dazu? Lasst es doch sein oO Außerdem soll es hier um Herrn Schumacher gehen und nicht um "Formel 1 - toll oder nicht?"


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2009)

Alles Werbestrategie vom Bernie.
Die Formel 1 hat durch den Streit mit der FOTA Imageeinbußen erlitten und will diese nun durch ein "Comeback" eines ehemaligen Stars ausgleichen.

Ich denke schon, dass Schumi siegfähig ist.
Das Auto taugt auf jedenfall jetzt was ( 2. Platz von Kimi ) 
ma schaun


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Ich finds lächerlich
Und inkonsequent

Er hat jahrelang ausgeschlossen, nochmal zu starten, und dann reicht irgendein kleiner Unfall eines Fahrers, der autobedingt eh nix mehr reißen wird, um ihn aus der Reserve zu locken?
Die hatten genug Ersatzfahrer, aber ne, Mr. Schuhmacher steht nicht zu seinem Wort, sondern steigt wieder ins Cockpit...

Stempelt mich jetzt nicht als Schuhmacher-Hasser ab, ich bin einfach ein Mensch, der es nicht mag, wenn Leute aus etwas aussteigen und dann wieder damit anfangen.


----------



## xelil (30. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht dass Schumi was reissen wird, weil er kurzfristig nicht reinkommen wird.Das ist auch nicht wichtig und wohl auch nicht der wirkliche Grund warum er wieder einsteigt.
Warum wollten die Schumi? 1. ist er von den freien Fahrern immer noch der beste und 2.er wird die Formel1 "Image-technisch" und finanziell ein grosses STück attraktiver machen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt... jeder sieht nur das was er sehen will.



so siehts aus. schon als kleiner junge verfolgte ich jedes rennen von michael schumacher und in hockenheim war ich jedes jahr live dabei. !!!schumi is back!!! vorerst zumindest. 

die karte für sein comeback ist bestellt und ein flug reserviert....ich werde dort sein.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Alles Werbestrategie vom Bernie.
> Die Formel 1 hat durch den Streit mit der FOTA Imageeinbußen erlitten und will diese nun durch ein "Comeback" eines ehemaligen Stars ausgleichen.


Sicherlich geht es in der Formel 1 um einige Millionen. Aber du denkst ernsthaft, dass wenn Felipe Massa eine Stoßdämpfer-Feder mit über 200km/h an den Kopf bekommt, dass dies dann eine "Werbestrategie" ist? Ein paar Zentimeter weiter nach rechts und der gute Felipe hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt. Das wäre mit weniger Risiko und Aufwand möglich gewesen, einen Piloten von Ferrari loszuwerden.


----------



## El Homer (30. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist das die größte Umweltverschmutzung....

man man man Leute werdet doch mal wach die Temperaturen steigen immer mehr an und die wunderschönen Gletscher zerschmelzen.....
so ein bescheuerter "Sport"


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Sicherlich geht es in der Formel 1 um einige Millionen. Aber du denkst ernsthaft, dass wenn Felipe Massa eine Stoßdämpfer-Feder mit über 200km/h an den Kopf bekommt, dass dies dann eine "Werbestrategie" ist? Ein paar Zentimeter weiter nach rechts und der gute Felipe hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt. Das wäre mit weniger Risiko und Aufwand möglich gewesen, einen Piloten von Ferrari loszuwerden.



Nein nein, so hab ich das nun auch nicht gemeint.
Ferrari hat einige Testfahrer und was weiss ich was alles für leute, die so kurzfristig besser geeignet wären als Schumacher.
Die Feder war ein Unfall, die Einsetzung von Schumacher als "Ersatz" is einfach nur Werbung


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Für mich ist das die größte Umweltverschmutzung....



umweltverschnutzung? ok,..sowie millionen andere dinge auch. die grösste umweltverschmutzung? mit sicherheit nicht. jetzt gerade trägst du zur umweltverschmutzung bei....du verbrauchst unnötige energie um im internet zu surfen....


----------



## boonfish (30. Juli 2009)

Die Legenden von heute haben es einfach nicht drauf einen würdevollen Abgang hinzulegen. 
Egal ob Musiker, Boxer oder jetzt auch Formel1-Gott, alle müssen es unbedingt nochmal versuchen. 

Hoffentlich bleibt wenigstens der Kahn standhaft, aber wenn das Geld knapp wird weiß man ja nie...


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Für mich ist das die größte Umweltverschmutzung...


Fliegst du in den Urlaub? Fährst du Auto? Rauchst du? Hast du Kunststoffe in deinem Haushalt? Einen neuen Rechner? Heizt du dein Haus bzw. deine Wohnung mit erneuerbarer Energie?

Scheinheiligkeit hat auch BMW vor ein paar Tagen ausgezeichnet... herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich gibts ein paar explosionen zu sehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Motorsport - alle fahren im Kreis
> Fussball - alle rennen einem Ball hinterher
> Boxen - alle hauen sich doof
> Bowling - alle kullern nen Ball rum
> ...



Das ist durchaus plausibel und wird so akzeptiert.^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts ein paar explosionen zu sehen.



diese gehören zum glück der vergangenheit an.


----------



## Thront (30. Juli 2009)

ich habe nie ganz die faszination verstanden die manche der formel 1 zusprechen.

anderseits hab auch ich hobbis die andere nicht verstehn.

viel spass mit eurem michi und seinem roten auto!


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> viel spass mit eurem michi und seinem roten auto!


Hehe... danke, den werden wir haben - egal auf welchem Platz er landet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

war doch klar.. der kanns einfach nicht lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habs auch gestern gehört.. naja der King of Formel 1 eben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2009)

also ich denke das der Workaholic und Perfektionist Schuhmacher einfach noch nicht mit 40 Jahren reif für die Rente ist...er hat das jetzt festgestellt und sich ein paar blaue Flecken beim Motorradrennen geholt.er hat bestimmt nur auf so eine Gelegenheit gewartet...
bestimmt ist er adrenalinsüchtig und muss wieder auf die Strecke.wer das seit frühester Kindheit so mitgemacht hat,der hört nicht in der Mitte seines Lebens damit so einfach auf.ich hab ihn den Austritt auch nie ganz abgenommen...
zu befürchten ist nur das er entweder sein Denkmal selbst ankratzt odre schlimmstenfalls irgendwann doch in ne Mauer rast....

nebenbei bemerkt interessiere ich mich auch nicht die Bohne für F1,aber ich respektiere die Interessen der anderen poster und finde die Leute nur allzu lächerlich die hier son schwachsinn posten, um die Sportart hier runterzumachen...


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zu befürchten ist nur das er entweder sein Denkmal selbst ankratzt odre schlimmstenfalls irgendwann doch in ne Mauer rast....



Wobei man heute ja sieht, wie groß die Sicherheit geworden ist im Vergleich zu früher...

Die können problemlos mit 300 Sachen in eine Mauer rasen, sterben würde heute wohl niemand mehr.


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. Juli 2009)

furchtbar das um diesen ätzenden typen so ein hype gemacht wird


----------



## Thoor (31. Juli 2009)

Ich soll jemanden vergöttern der seinen eigenen Bruder abgeschossen hat?
NICE


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2009)

ich hätte das nie gemacht wenn ich ihn wäre. aber es ist ja total mode das jeder ein comeback gibt...warte eigentlich nur drauf bis boris becker wieder tennis spielt.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Juli 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich hätte das nie gemacht wenn ich ihn wäre. aber es ist ja total mode das jeder ein comeback gibt...warte eigentlich nur drauf bis boris becker wieder tennis spielt.


Wenn du ihn wärst, hättest du es wohl gemacht... dann wärst du ja ihn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mode? George Foreman war der Modebegründer in den 70ern? Ach nee... da war ja noch... Muhamed Ali und Schmeling auch noch... ach wie es es liebe sich im Kreis zu drehen. Und so ganz nebenbei bemerkt. Ali und Foreman, die alten Säcke, wurden Weltmeister. *träller*

Ich geh mich jetzt sinnlos betrinken, bis später.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2009)

du bist eh schon dicht!
das ist eine redewendung :-)


----------



## ravenFlasH (31. Juli 2009)

Naja, irgendwie hatte er doch auch keine andere Wahl, oder?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich soll jemanden vergöttern der seinen eigenen Bruder abgeschossen hat?
> NICE



sein bruder ist einer der schlechtesten rennfahrer überhaupt....der schießt sich schon von ganz alleine ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> sein bruder ist einer der schlechtesten rennfahrer überhaupt....der schießt sich schon von ganz alleine ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Eindruck hab ich auch, der krepelt in der DTM herum. Für die F1 scheint es nicht zu reichen!


----------



## Valinar (2. August 2009)

Nur sein Nachname hält den noch in der DTM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bin mal gespannt wie Schumi fahren wird.
Vieleicht schau ich dann auch mal wieder die F1 an


----------



## Wizzle (2. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie hatte er doch auch keine andere Wahl, oder?




Naja gut der hat mehrere Millionen Euro auffer Bank, Sportler haben eigentlich nur Comebacks wenn die pleite sind..


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich soll jemanden vergöttern der seinen eigenen Bruder abgeschossen hat?
> NICE



Ach komm, die meisten hier würden ihren Bruder ausm Raid kicken wenn er nicht genug DPS fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (3. August 2009)

Naja mir geht es darum was er erreicht hat, und er hat viel erreicht, und dass er nun zurückkehrt, das
ist halt für die Fans ein Wunder! Ich gucke ab und an Formel1 und Schumi ist nun ein Grund für mich
öfters reinzugucken, weil es ganz klar nun spannender und interessanter wird.


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2009)

spannend? als schumacher noch formel 1 gefahren ist, wars da doch nichts mehr spannend.

"Es waren sportlich glorreiche, für den neutralen Formel-1-Zuschauer aber zuweilen auch langweilige Zeiten. Angesichts von WM-Entscheidungen nach zwei Dritteln der Saison und sagenhaften zwölf Schumi-Siegen in 13 Rennen 2004 war der Begriff "Formel Langeweile" in aller Munde."


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

wir haben wirtschaftskrise, krieg, hungersnöte aber das alles ist vergessen weil schumi wieder fährt


----------



## Camô (3. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir haben wirtschaftskrise, krieg, hungersnöte aber das alles ist vergessen weil schumi wieder fährt


Du hast Recht, während einer Rezession sollte man mit hängendem Kopf durch die Welt laufen um seinem Unmut Ausdruck zu verleihen. Oder war es einfach nur eine Art und Weise von dir uns mitzuteilen, dass dir das Thema am Arsch vorbeigeht?


----------



## Konov (3. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> spannend? als schumacher noch formel 1 gefahren ist, wars da doch nichts mehr spannend.
> 
> "Es waren sportlich glorreiche, für den neutralen Formel-1-Zuschauer aber zuweilen auch langweilige Zeiten. Angesichts von WM-Entscheidungen nach zwei Dritteln der Saison und sagenhaften zwölf Schumi-Siegen in 13 Rennen 2004 war der Begriff "Formel Langeweile" in aller Munde."



Das mag zeitweise richtig gewesen sein aber es waren auch sehr viele spannende Rennen von Schumi dabei! 
Da hast du offenbar nicht soviele Rennen selbst angeschaut. ^^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir haben wirtschaftskrise, krieg, hungersnöte aber das alles ist vergessen weil schumi wieder fährt



Klar ist es vergessen. Seit Jahrzehnten ist das tagtäglich "vergessen", warum also sollte sich ausgerechnet jetzt etwas daran ändern. ^^
Klingt hart, ist aber so.


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

/sign

selber genauso( wie ich ) den ganzen tag strom am pc verbrauchen ,billige sachen kaufen, an denen Kinder arbeiteten, die "Sandler" auslachen und ignorieren, und dann hier moralapostel spielen...
aber vlt sind diejenigen auch wirklich leute, die aktiv spenden, sich gegen den krieg einsetzen, helfen *ironie off*


----------



## Scrätcher (3. August 2009)

Noch ist er eine Legende, weil er ging als es am schönsten war! Und selbst wenn bessere kommen würden, dann würden sie seinen Namen immer in ehrfurcht dahinflüstern! 

Viele verändern ihr Leben einschlägig und sehnen sich gerne mal "alte Zeiten" herbei. Jedoch darf man nicht vergessen, dass sich viele Dinge (und der Mensch selbst) auch ändern. 

Wenn er jetzt verliert hat er diesen besonderen "Zauber" verloren, als Sieger gegangen zu sein. Und er kann auch schlecht bis 65 J. Rennen fahren. Ich finde es schade das er zurückkehrt, das was er kaputt machen kann, ist größer, als ihm ein Sieg bringen würde. 

Natürlich wäre ihm keiner "böse" wenn er nicht der Beste ist, aber heimlich erwarten es trotzdem alle. Trotzdem ist er nur ein Mensch der Älter wird und kein Leinwandheld wie Rocky, der sich gefühlte 125.000 mal zurück in den Ring begiebt um auch noch den letzten Gegner im Rentenalter aus seinen jugendlichen Turnschuhen zu pumpen!

Oh Schumi... warum?


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre ihm keiner "böse" wenn er nicht der Beste ist, aber heimlich erwarten es trotzdem alle. Trotzdem ist er nur ein Mensch der Älter wird und kein Leinwandheld wie Rocky, der sich gefühlte 125.000 mal zurück in den Ring begiebt um auch noch den letzten Gegner im Rentenalter aus seinen jugendlichen Turnschuhen zu pumpen!


Also Rocky hat seinen letzten Kampf verloren wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

Aber mal im Ernst, Schumi ist auch nicht als "Gewinner" abgetreten... sondern als 2. in der Weltrangliste. Seinen Status als einer der besten Rennfahrer der Formel-1-Geschichte hat das doch auch nicht gefährdet.

Jetzt kommt er zurück in ein Auto, welches nicht wirklich konkurenzfähig ist und er kennt den F60 noch garnicht. 

Ich denke jeder, der sich einigermaßen mit der Formel 1 beschäftigt, wird wissen das Siege sehr unwahrscheinlich sind und an seinem Status wird sich nichts ändern - auch nicht wenn er als 10. über die Ziellinie fährt. 

Er kann eigentlich nur gewinnen bei diesem Comeback. Ich hoffe mal dass das jetzt nicht nur meine Meinung als Schumacher-Fan ist. Alle die ihn nicht leiden können werden sicher sagen, "Siehste - der kann nichts der alte Mann", aber das braucht ihn nicht zu jucken.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2009)

Die Formel 1 ist leider sehr sehr langweilig geworden. Wenn ich mich da mal so 10 oder mehr Jahre zurück errinnere war das schon was anderes.

Als ich letztens nach ein paar Jahren mal wieder eingeschaltet habe und die nach 2 Runden schon afingen über Stopstragie zu reden um den anderen überhaupt überholen zu können hab ich gleich wieder weiter gedrückt. Da bevorzuge ich schon Motorradrennen wo auch überholt werden kann und es viel spannender ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

seh ich genauso Qonix ^^
ich schau mir auch nur noch Moto-GP ( manchmal auch 125er ) DTM und WRC an ;D


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir haben wirtschaftskrise, krieg, hungersnöte aber das alles ist vergessen weil schumi wieder fährt



so ein dummes gelaber mal wieder...... nichts ist vergessen, nur sollte man nicht jeden tag alles nur schwarz sehen.....

es herrscht krieg und du hängst in wacken rum?...schäm dich


----------



## Wowneuling (11. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> so siehts aus. schon als kleiner junge verfolgte ich jedes rennen von michael schumacher und in hockenheim war ich jedes jahr live dabei. !!!schumi is back!!! vorerst zumindest.
> 
> die karte für sein comeback ist bestellt und ein flug reserviert....ich werde dort sein.


Dann solltest du nach dieser Meldung deine Buchungen schnell stornieren.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schade schade schade... ich hatte mich wirklich darauf gefreut.


----------

